# Pacific Charter



## katie66 (May 15, 2006)

I am tempted to charter in the Pacific. Tahiti is particularly intriguing. But I have three kids and am wondering is it worth the effort and distance required to get there? Anyone have experience chartering in the Pacific that they want to share? Does anyone know of a good company with crew and patience to handle a family of 5?


----------



## KellyM (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi Katie:

I chartered in Raiatea (French Polynesia) in August 2004 and would highly recommend it. We did a bareboat charter from Moorings on a Dufour 52. The boat had five cabins and five heads. We had nine people on aboard - my wife and two kids, my wife's sister and her two kids and another couple. While that is more people than I typically like to have onboard, everything went smoothly. The crusing grounds are fantastic and the anchorages flat. We sailed around Tahaa and Raiatea and then sailed over to Bora Bora for a few days before coming back to Raiatea. Because we are from the Los Angeles area, getting there was pretty easy. It was a 7-8 hour non-stop flight into Papeete. We spent the night there and took a puddle jumper to Raiatea the next morning. We were on our boat by 9:00 am that day. Our kids loved it. They have sailed the BVI and the Channel Islands off Santa Barbara, and thought FP had some of the best attributes of both areas. And the beauty of the area must be experienced to be believed.

I am pretty sure that Moorings/Sunsail have crewed catamarans available that would easily handle a family of five. 

I would be happy to answer specific questions or suggest sights if you would like.

Kelly M.


----------



## jmdelbello (May 15, 2006)

This site give some information that may be helpful in planning your trip
http://www.sailing-advisor.com/tahiti-yacht-vacation.html

Jill


----------



## Mark2 (May 9, 2005)

*Tahiti is a great family destination*

Hi Katie,
I have sailed in Tahiti over 10 times and the way to go for a family is with a catamaran. Lots of Deck space, basically no heeling, enormous cockpit areas and easy access to the water. The company with the largest and newest fleet of catamarans in Tahiti is Tahiti Yacht Charters. You can't go wrong with this company. Check out their website: www.tahitiyachtcharter.com
They have an USA office in Newport Beach CA.

Mark


----------

